# Synarel and pregnancy - urgent!



## Amba (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi

I have not had my AF since 24 Nov and have been taking Synarel since 14/12/04. 

I have woken up this morning and done a first response pregnancy test (after DH pestering me for the last 2 weeks to do one) and there are 2 dark pink lines...what should I assume I am pregnant or is it the synarel? 

Please help as i am going mad with worry now as I know I've been taking synarel for what feels like ages now!!! 

I'll be checking with clinic when they open at 9am but just wondering if anyone who is knows anything or been in a similar situation.

Thanks 

Amba


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

sorry i dont know what synarel is so i cant help you but i wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi Amba,

Sounds to me like you're already pregnant!  As far as I know, Synarel doesn't contain hcg which is what the pg tests are looking for so it's looking good I would say.  As far as taking Synarel while pg (hopefully!) is concerned, I was told that it wouldn't cause any harm when I posted a question about it before.  Somebody told me that their friend had a similar situation to you and was actually pg without knowing whilst sniffing and she went on to have a healthy baby boy.

I really hope it's fantastic news for you - sounds to me like it is!!!
I would get a blood pg test done at your clinic to make sure.

Keep us posted,
petlamb xx


----------



## Amba (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Petlamb

Thanks so much for your positive reply.

I have called the clinic and I am going for a blood test and possibly a scan tomorrow. The nurse said that it sounds like I am pregnant but with me taking the medication to surpress my hormones not sure if it will last. So I am praying nothing like that will happen.

Will let you know tomorrow what they say.

Love Amba


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Ask if you can start cyclogest pessaries immediately as that is what we did for anyone in this situation so that your body gets a boost of hormones and helps maintain pregnancy.

Ruth


----------

